# Lumentek 24W Warrior HID Flashlight



## john2551 (Jun 11, 2006)

It looks a lot like an AE PL24: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8826261489&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1 comes with the case, anti-fog? lens, & a nice leather strap with handle instead of the rubber grip, $300 with free shipping.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 11, 2006)

Maybe a Brightstar clone?


----------



## john2551 (Jun 11, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> Maybe a Brightstar clone?


 
I don't think so. The head looks like the AE PL24, not the brightstar.

AE PL24:




Brightstar 24w:


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jun 11, 2006)

I think someone took an AE and put a leather cover on it. Everything else seems exactly the same as the AE. I can't even find the Lumentek company anywhere on the internet, seems it doesn't exist. Same charger and specs as the AE too.


----------



## batman (Jun 12, 2006)

Any thoughts as to whether the brightstar 24W HID or the AE Powerlight 24W HID is better? I would like to make a purchase soon but not sure which one to pick up. 


Also, the AE 24W HID is advertised at 1,300 lumens, is that bulb or torch lumens?


----------



## Wrangler (Jun 12, 2006)

According to the superlights shootout, the AE Powerlight should be the better choice.
1300 lms is the torch lumens, as I`m correct.


----------



## john2551 (Jun 12, 2006)

batman said:


> Any thoughts as to whether the brightstar 24W HID or the AE Powerlight 24W HID is better? I would like to make a purchase soon but not sure which one to pick up.
> 
> 
> Also, the AE 24W HID is advertised at 1,300 lumens, is that bulb or torch lumens?


 
Take a look here: http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/24w/24comp.html


----------



## batman (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks for the link! now i reallllly want one!


----------



## darmawaa (Jun 12, 2006)

I've the Brightstar, it has slightly lower output than AE, but longer duration (almost 2 hours)
I bought it from www.hidxtra.com and his customer service is excellent, not to mention it's much cheaper than AE, and including aluminum case.
There are a lot of brands of 24W HID, you should do some research.


----------



## darmawaa (Jun 12, 2006)

If run time is not important, there is AE24W shorty model (70 mins duration). It is shorter&lighter than any other 24W HID on the market but quite expensive.


----------



## john2551 (Jun 13, 2006)

darmawaa said:


> I've the Brightstar, it has slightly lower output than AE, but longer duration (almost 2 hours)
> I bought it from www.hidxtra.com and his customer service is excellent, not to mention it's much cheaper than AE, and including aluminum case.
> There are a lot of brands of 24W HID, you should do some research.


 
The AE PL24 has a runtime (duration) of 127 minutes (2 hours, 7 minutes): http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1215120&postcount=68


----------



## blahblahblah (Jun 13, 2006)

darmawaa said:


> If run time is not important, there is AE24W shorty model (70 mins duration). It is shorter&lighter than any other 24W HID on the market but quite expensive.



FYI: I originally thought the price increase for the shorty was unjustified, until I found out that it included some extra things like an extra battery, diffuser, case, extra battery charger stand, and DC charger. These items were in addition to what ordinarily came w/ the standard 24w.

I got mine through MattK at BatteryJunction.com with his CPF deal. Customer service was great. I got the light faster than expected.

On a side note... The brightstar is looking pretty attractive at it's price.


----------



## john2551 (Jun 13, 2006)

Exactly! If you consider you are getting $100-$150 worth of extras with the shorty, then light itself is in the $300 price range.


----------



## batman (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for the advice and info. I will continue researching but i like the AE 24 shorty quite a bit so far.


----------



## batman (Jun 13, 2006)

prices seem outrageous for some of the spotlights. (polarion). I just want a compact HID that's about the size of a flashlight only much brighter, i think the AE will satisfy my needs.


----------



## john2551 (Jun 14, 2006)

Batman,

Have you seen this yet?: http://www.imagometrics.com/FLReviews/AE_PwrLt.htm

Regards,

Commissioner Gordon


----------



## MattK (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking at this the question I'd be asking myself is what if I need service? Spares? Accessories? 

Who is Lumentek? Will they be there like AE Light will be to service my future needs?

How does it perform? Has anyone tested it? Beamshots? Reviews?

For $50 less than a AE PL24/6, that's a lot of questions.


----------



## Gary (Jun 15, 2006)

I e-mailed the seller and asked him about the light (and the AE Powerlight). 
He says:


> The LumenTek Light Warrior 24W flashlight was designed for the Israeli army. The form factor does look similar to the AE PowerLight but we get it from an entirely different factory that we have been working with for over 2 years.


Any opinions? 
Is it going to be some odd, irreplaceable bulb?
Thanks!

-Gary


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I hate resurrect an old post, but has anyone tested this light out yet? Aside from the video made from the eBay seller...


----------

